# Golden Girls Star Rue McClanahan Dead at 76



## BEA2LS (Jun 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace..


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 3, 2010)

Rue McClanahan dies 'in peace' at age 76 - USATODAY.com

I hope this is not going to be like last summer, where we lose so many talented people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Golden Girls, I watch the reruns everyday and for the past three years, we kept losing one. Betty White (who is my favorite because she reminds me of my deceased great aunt) is the only surviving cast member.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, that totally sucks!!  I loved the Golden Girls as a kid.

You know they say celebs die in threes...I guess she was the third.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw it on yahoo today. I liked her as Blanche. I watch that show everyday it comes on the hallmark and Wetv channels.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 3, 2010)

I was just watching the Golden Girls last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poor _Blanche_ Devereaux. She was so saucy.

It must be awful for Betty white, she's lost all her co-stars in such a short amount of time. I hope she sticks around for a long time.


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 4, 2010)

How sad, I just love The Golden Girls. Now Betty White is the last one..did anyone see when she hosted SNL? I heard it was one of the best episodes ever.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the Golden Girls and I'll watch it whenever it happens to be on TV.  I never get tired of the reruns and it always puts a smile on my face.  It's so sad that most of the cast has now passed away.  May Rue McClanahan rest in peace.


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

R.I.P. Rue McClanahan. Thanks for being a friend.


----------



## nettiepoo (Jun 11, 2010)

I used to watch the show with my nana when I was a kid. I watch reruns of it when i can, Betty is the last "Golden Girl".


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

so sad...i have the golden girl dvd collection and i was just watching it a few weeks ago.   i love GG's these ladies are hilarious.   thank god betty white is still kicking a$$ and doing her thing and finally being recognized for the funny lady that she is.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

Golden Girls taught me more about sex than a kid needed to know!

I'm not always a huge fan of the site Jezebel but I really like the article (and kickass photo) they posted memorializing Rue.

Rue McClanahan: An Appreciation Of The Original Jezebel


----------

